# Eos gaara vs Eos sakura



## Speedyamell (Aug 24, 2017)

Location:gokage vs mads
Distance:30 meters
Knowledge:manga
Mindset:IC/to kill
Restrictions:  none
Novel/reasonable filler feats allowed.

I used to think the closest person to compete with sakura for third strongest at Eos level was lee but could Eos gaara be closer.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Aug 24, 2017)

She'll die of shock from the pain as he crushes every muscle and bone in her body, but Byakugou keeps her alive through the experience.

She'll voluntarily release Byakugou to end her suffering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 24, 2017)

I think its now safe to say sakura blitzes everyone alive   bar nardo and sauce ofcourse.
On a serious note tho sakura tears through his attacks and defence and..

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Topace (Aug 24, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> I think its now safe to say sakura blitzes everyone alive   bar nardo and sauce ofcourse.
> On a serious note tho sakura tears through his attacks and defence and..


Gaara sand was walling fused momo attack... He would rag doll Sakura.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Topace said:


> Gaara sand was walling fused momo attack... He would rag doll Sakura.


And what of katsuyu then ,her acid penetrates.and besides there's no way gaara (whose defence is inferior to ms sasuke's) is walling kaguya damaging punches lol.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 25, 2017)

Sakura ground pounds Gaara's sand and kills him with the shockwave GG

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 4


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Topace said:


> Gaara sand was walling fused momo attack... He would rag doll Sakura.


Lol at gaara ragdolling sakura lmaoo

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Android (Aug 25, 2017)

Gaara beats this clown.


Speedyamell said:


> *filler feats allowed*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Cosmos said:


> Gaara beats this clown.


I only see one clown here tho...and its def not sakura or gaara.


----------



## oiety (Aug 25, 2017)

Gaara's sand blocked Momoshiki's sword, blocked fused Momoshiki's attacks on seperate occasions, and Momoshiki said his taijutsu was first class.

Gaara definitely takes the spot of Third Strongest in EoS.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

oiety said:


> Gaara's sand blocked Momoshiki's sword, blocked fused Momoshiki's attacks on seperate occasions


and this attacks are better than sakura's concentrated attacks which broke kaguya and cracked a kyuubi cloak like shield how? except if you think gaara's sand is more durable than kaguya or madara's susano'o lol





oiety said:


> and Momoshiki said his taijutsu was first class.


and if so sakura's taijutsu is first first class.


oiety said:


> Gaara definitely takes the spot of Third Strongest in EoS.


 Nah..katsuyu sama does tho


----------



## Topace (Aug 25, 2017)

Lmao not y'all really think Sakura will beat gaara. Not when firstly he can fly, wall her with his magnet release, produce huge waves of sand from pure chakra, was stated to be first class in taijustsu, proficient in wind release. Sakura can't outspeed gaara sand so.....


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 25, 2017)

@Topace 

Sakura can grab mountain boulders with her gargantuan strenght and toss them at gaara before he even knows what killed him.

Gaara is simply outclassed here, in feats, speed and portrayal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Topace (Aug 25, 2017)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> @Topace
> 
> Sakura can grab mountain boulders with her gargantuan strenght and toss them at gaara before he even knows what killed him.
> 
> Gaara is simply outclassed here, in feats, speed and portrayal.


Gaara doesn't have to react to anything his sand react to blindside susanno attacks from madara which alone outclasses any speed feat Sakura can bring. And tossing boulders? She isn't Hercules. She can punch hard not toss mountains

Reactions: Agree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Aug 25, 2017)

Topace said:


> Gaara doesn't have to react to anything his sand react to blindside susanno attacks from madara which alone outclasses any speed feat Sakura can bring. And tossing boulders? She isn't Hercules. She can punch hard not toss mountains



She lines up a shot and punches a boulder towards Gaara.

Killing him with either the boulder itself or high-speed debris. 

Gaara gets Obito'd

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Aug 25, 2017)

boulder debris gg

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 25, 2017)

Topace said:


> Gaara doesn't have to react to anything his sand react to blindside susanno attacks from madara which alone outclasses any speed feat Sakura can bring. And tossing boulders? She isn't Hercules. She can punch hard not toss mountains



That's cute, Sakura speed blitzed Kaguya with byakugan activated and Kaguya makes Madara's attacks look slow.

Gaara can't hope to compete against Sakura in any way, shape or form. Sakura by hype alone is > Gaara as she is the successor of a Sannin and she also feels like she caught up to Naruto and Sasuke, therefore Kishimoto trying to say that she is equal.

The author's words> your massively biased and flawed views.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## oiety (Aug 25, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> and this attacks are better than sakura's concentrated attacks which broke kaguya and cracked a kyuubi cloak like shield how? except if you think gaara's sand is more durable than kaguya or madara's susano'o loland if so sakura's taijutsu is first first class.
> Nah..katsuyu sama does tho



Fused Momoshiki's attacks were putting pressure on Naruto and Sasuke. To say EoS Sakura is strong is a fact, and I'd agree that it wouldn't be an easy victory for Gaara, but at this point in the series I'd honestly say that Gaara's sand is more durable than Madara's Susano'o, and durable enough at the very least that it won't be dispersed with simple slaps.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 25, 2017)

So people who hate blitzing arguments are now arguing Sakura can blitz.....hypocrisy is thy name...

Gaara wins. Sakura has to close distance do any damage at all.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Aug 25, 2017)

Silly joke to even consider pink trash bin can do something to Gaara, he kills her on neg diff while flying above out of her reach.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

oiety said:


> Fused Momoshiki's attacks were putting pressure on Naruto and Sasuke. To say EoS Sakura is strong is a fact, and I'd agree that it wouldn't be an easy victory for Gaara, but at this point in the series I'd honestly say that Gaara's sand is more durable than Madara's Susano'o, and durable enough at the very least that it won't be dispersed with simple slaps.


Sakura's punches are no simple slaps.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Topace said:


> Gaara doesn't have to react to anything his sand react to blindside susanno attacks from madara which alone outclasses any speed feat Sakura can bring. And tossing boulders? She isn't Hercules. She can punch hard not toss mountains


What? how does the susano'o clone blindside attack speed compare to the speed sakura displayed when blitzing shin and at the same time shocking nardo and sauce?? Note that this people have Ms,Ms & rinnegan and sennin mode precog/sensory..gaara can't compete with that.
And how doesn't sakura have herculean strenght?? something stated in the fourth databook? and before anyone goes "its tsunade with muscle/natural strenght" thats wrong unlike other hard hitters like raikage,guy and lee who get their strenght from horrendous training,gates and special techs,tsunade's is from Ces..don't know where people got the idea that she was born that way lol,its Ces,Ces is not just based in striking power and was even well explained in sakura's novel in which she had to release herself from the grasp of biju cloak users tail,and it was written as "she gathers chakra at her fingertips and released herself"..so yeah Ces is not just striking based wgich is no suprise since since bos during her fight with sasori she:yanked him(a literral helicopter) out of thin air,tossed away a rock that landed on chiyo's arm with ease(chiyo couldn't even budge the shit,and threw chiyo's seal with enough force to push sasori back and pin him into the wall,rocking the entire place in the process..and later on in the anime,when sai called her ugly and naruto tried to hold her down she picked him up and was swinging him about like he was nothing,the time where she ripped apart sai's snake jutsu something which requires a lot of power,persuading sai to state not wanting to get hit by her hinting at her lifting strenght being equal to striking strenght,or when team kakashi and team kurenai fought obito and she swung nardo up and out of sight as a distraction and also in the war in contrast with the manga,where she almost got k'od by obito's wooden spikes,it was corrected to her lifting a large slab of rock and using it to shield herself and kurotsuchi's dad i think.So tossing a large boulder at gaara fte is a total possibility,or even simply blitzing him,since she can supposedly move fte and ftms now.
NB: you know what fte means,ftms means faster than mangekyo sharingan tho

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Sakura has to close distance do any damage at all.


Which she can in less than a second as seen with shin.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 25, 2017)

Sakura's punch could probably break Gaara's defense pretty easily, considering Tsunade broke Susanoo, Sakura broke Kaguya's horn and form a mini crater on Earth. Like the Sasori fight this is more about evasion. Also Gaara will have a really tough time killing Sakura due to the seal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Silly joke to even consider pink trash bin can do something to Gaara, he kills her on neg diff while flying above out of her reach.


Lol i normally don't reply character t***ls..but atleast a part of this somewhat makes sense..the flying out of reach part that is..
well thanks to her monstrous strenght/chakra control sakura can jump far greater than even shinobi..and with great speed too as seen upon her activation of byakugo and as seen here at 
2:04

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 25, 2017)

^Not Canon Doesnt Count For Shit.



Zensuki said:


> Sakura's punch could probably break Gaara's defense pretty easily, considering Tsunade broke Susanoo, Sakura broke Kaguya's horn and form a mini crater on Earth. Like the Sasori fight this is more about evasion. Also Gaara will have a really tough time killing Sakura due to the seal.



Not really... he  buries her and runs out the clock. Not like Sakura can move her arms to do any punching if she is buried in the ground.
She still needs to breathe after all. Being able to kill Sakura really isn't Gaara's problem in the fight, catching her and restricting her movement so he can bury her is his problem.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Topace said:


> Sakura can't outspeed gaara sand so.....


It seems like she could ..i mean its not like his sand's as fast as kaguya's chakra arm or the feat of blitzing someone with ms all over his head and arm so...


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 25, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Not really... he buries her



How? Sakura can displace more rock with one punch, so I'm curious in your logic. Not to mention her speed at EoS.



Skaddix said:


> Not like Sakura can move her arms to do any punching if she is buried in the ground.



Yeah I'm sure she's going to stay still while a metric tonne of sand floats above her and buries her

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 25, 2017)

Did you read my post at all? I said the hard part was burying her but burying her will kill her. She has to breathe and once buried she wont be able to throw punches. 

Shin has what feats of speed? Kaguya was a one off. I have seen you guys argue against characters with proven blitz feats again and again in this manga but Sakura has one and now all of sudden she can blitz everyone....please.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> ^Not Canon Doesnt Count For Shit.


Nice try but catching up to a juubi miniclone flying away with enough velocity to take others with him in a single leap is as canon as it gets lmao




Skaddix said:


> Not really... he  buries her and runs out the clock. Not like Sakura can move her arms to do any punching if she is buried in the ground.
> She still needs to breathe after all. Being able to kill Sakura really isn't Gaara's problem in the fight, catching her and restricting her movement so he can bury her is his problem.


she doesn't need to move her hands she has shockwaves and katsuyu afterall..and she did hold her breath for quite a long time under sasori's poison cloud.
And yes gaara is def not catching or restricting her .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 25, 2017)

She cant move anything if she is buried under sand and yes I am sure she can hold her breathe but at the end of day she still needs to breathe eventually so if she is buried deep underground she eventually runs out of air and chakra and dies.


----------



## Tri (Aug 25, 2017)

Gaara seals her and calls it a day.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Did you read my post at all? I said the hard part was burying her but burying her will kill her. She has to breathe and once buried she wont be able to throw punches.
> 
> Shin has what feats of speed? Kaguya was a one off. I have seen you guys argue against characters with proven blitz feats again and again in this manga but Sakura has one and now all of sudden she can blitz everyone....please.


Its not about shin having speed feats my boy(although even reacting to sasuke is speed feat enough imo)its the fact that she blitzed a guy with multiple ms out of knowhere(keep in mind it was an open ground) and neither nardo or sauce showed any signs of expecting it or sensing her before then both in the manga and anime.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Aug 25, 2017)

Lol Kaguya's chakra arm

The speedster's menace


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> She cant move anything if she is buried under sand and yes I am sure she can hold her breathe but at the end of day she still needs to breathe eventually so if she is buried deep underground she eventually runs out of air and chakra and dies.


Did you read my last post at all?? I mentioned shockwaves and katsuyu both which require little to no movement..and who even said she who has monstrous strenght wouldn't be able to move any ways?


----------



## Gohara (Aug 25, 2017)

Sakura's character wins in my opinion as I don't see The 4th Great Ninja World War Arc Gaara being any more powerful than Tsunade who Sakura is implied to be more powerful than.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 25, 2017)

Little or No Movement? Obviously Katsyu doenst require Sakura to move but Shockwaves require her to do something movement to use.

Yeah that is the thing if you can't move your body and create leverage well monstrous strength doesnt really do anything for you.

Granted I am not convinced Gaara can catch Sakura in the first place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Aug 25, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> Lol i normally don't reply character t***ls..but atleast a part of this somewhat makes sense..the flying out of reach part that is..
> well thanks to her monstrous strenght/chakra control sakura can jump far greater than even shinobi..and with great speed too as seen upon her activation of byakugo and as seen here at
> 2:04


 Man GTFO with your fanon sakura bull shit. Gaara trashes sakura, any attempt to deny it, is offense to common sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Dislike 2


----------



## AdamWiz (Aug 25, 2017)

Sakura is fast, but no where near the speed required in order to overtake Gaara's automatic sand profection.

Although Gaara will have some trouble against things like Katsuyu's acid or Sakura's regeneration or Sakura's unnatural strength..

Gaara might win, that is if his sand protection can tank one of Sakura's chakra punches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Suprisingly no one comments on the gaara and lee comparison which i lowkey hoped for...does this mean that gaara is officially stronger than lee??


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 25, 2017)

That was so long ago Its not relevant. It is still probably the best fight in the manga.

The problem is Gaara hard as fuck to rate cause he is basically the same character he was in Part I. The volume and speed of sand has increased but he doesnt really do anything different besides Fly. 

As for Lee hasnt been relevant in forever...I guess you can scale him off Gai but I dont really like scaling like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Aug 25, 2017)

>reasonable filler feats




OT: Gaara has superior offense and defense, tho putting down Sakura for good may prove cumbersome


Maybe he can inject sand into Sakura's wonds to paralyze her or seal her with masoleum


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Sakura is fast, but no where near the speed required in order to overtake Gaara's automatic sand profection.
> 
> Although Gaara will have some trouble against things like Katsuyu's acid or Sakura's regeneration or Sakura's unnatural strength..
> 
> Gaara might win, that is if his sand protection can tank one of Sakura's chakra punches.


I will always agree with you @AdamWiz but you sure about fte sakura,(lol), not being fast enough to outspeed gaara's defence?I will concede if you say so .
But sakura smashes his defence tho


----------



## AdamWiz (Aug 25, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> I will always agree with you @AdamWiz but you sure about fte sakura,(lol), not being fast enough to outspeed gaara's defence?I will concede if you say so .
> But sakura smashes his defence tho


She might smash his defense.

If PTS Lee was able to do it without even opening any gate, then you bet your ass that Sakura will demolish Gaara's defense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Khaleesi Jr. said:


> >reasonable filler feats


lmao


Khaleesi Jr. said:


> OT: Gaara has superior offense


 



Khaleesi Jr. said:


> Maybe he can inject sand into Sakura's wonds to paralyze her or seal her with masoleum


 he did it to mads didn't he....
but it wouldn't be unreasonable for her to bust out of masoleum before completion with katsuyu like mads did with susano'o would it


----------



## Ashi (Aug 25, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> lmao
> 
> 
> he did it to mads didn't he....
> but it wouldn't be unreasonable for her to bust out of masoleum before completion with katsuyu like mads did with susano'o would it




I dont put Sakura and Mads's Susanoo in the same league of potency on a good day

But who knows


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 25, 2017)

Well of course Katsuyu can do anything....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Aug 25, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Well of course Katsuyu can do anything....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Topace (Aug 25, 2017)

What the hell why are P1 scams being posted? 

If his sand was able to survive fused momo punch I highly doubt it will succumb to Sakura. Secondly since when did Sakura all of a sudden become this speed demon everyone claiming in this thread? Did I miss some kind of power up? I wouldn't be surprised if he can grind up a tsunami worth of sand in seconds and simply crush her to death. Seeing as being crushed under that amount of pressure  would completely liquefy her body.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 25, 2017)

Didnt you read she dodged Kagura Arms and Blitzed Shin...She is now a top tier speedsters meanwhile these same people will tell me Raikage cant blitz anyone.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Didnt you read she dodged Kagura Arms and Blitzed Shin...She is now a top tier speedsters meanwhile these same people will tell me Raikage cant blitz anyone.


Lol what?? Raikage blitzes hundreds of naruto chars lol...who said that??


----------



## Topace (Aug 25, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Didnt you read she dodged Kagura Arms and Blitzed Shin...She is now a top tier speedsters meanwhile these same people will tell me Raikage cant blitz anyone.


Shit you right I change my mind. Sakura no diff gaara. She might actually be high high kage bridge into god tier with that speed. Hashirama who?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Topace said:


> Secondly since when did Sakura all of a sudden become this speed demon everyone claiming in this thread? Did I miss some kind of power up?.


Since she reacts to spilling acid faster than weakened obito(she saved him..this is obito we're talking about)  ,reacts to and avoids kaguya's chakra arm acclaimed by nardo and sauce for its crazy speed for several seconds..,catchs up to juubling moving with enough velocity to carry others along in a single leap,blitzes shin out of nowhere and shocking nardo and sauce...yeah you missed a lot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 25, 2017)

Topace said:


> Shit you right I change my mind. Sakura no diff gaara. She might actually be high high kage bridge into god tier with that speed. Hashirama who?


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 25, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> I said the hard part was burying her but burying her will kill her.



So why make the point in the first place if its precedent has little to no chance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Aug 25, 2017)

Why do people always think Sakura doesn't know how to dodge? Gaara will have a hard time catching her let alone bury her.

Sakura was able to evade attacks from multiple directions and not gain a single scratch vs 100 puppets..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ashi (Aug 25, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Why do people always think Sakura doesn't know how to dodge? Gaara will have a hard time catching her let alone bury her.
> 
> Sakura was able to evade attacks from multiple directions and not gain a single scratch vs 100 puppets..




Gaar's sand has tagged faster than Sakura


----------



## Nonarutowanking (Aug 25, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Sakura is fast, but no where near the speed required in order to overtake Gaara's automatic sand profection.
> 
> Although Gaara will have some trouble against things like Katsuyu's acid or Sakura's regeneration or Sakura's unnatural strength..
> 
> Gaara might win, that is if his sand protection can tank one of Sakura's chakra punches.


sigh there is a difference between 100 humanoid puppets taking up no space vs gaara sand which can surround an entire mountain if he wants, wth is sakura gonna run to when her speed is not even that fast.
Gaara wins Low diff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bloo (Aug 25, 2017)

Sakura's only shot is to summon Katsuyu and pray for the best. She isn't beating Gaara without her. I don't think much else needs to be added. Gaara goes into the air and destroys Sakura from a distance.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 26, 2017)

Nonarutowanking said:


> sigh there is a difference between 100 humanoid puppets taking up no space vs gaara sand which can surround an entire mountain if he wants, wth is sakura gonna run to when her speed is not even that fast.
> Gaara wins Low diff


Humanoid puppets who where moving with blurry speed and i believe their sheer numbers were enough to block skylight... No no she is fast enough to escape before gaara can lift a finger,but why bother she super jumps and smashes through the shit.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 26, 2017)

Bloo said:


> Sakura's only shot is to summon Katsuyu and pray for the best. She isn't beating Gaara without her. I don't think much else needs to be added. Gaara goes into the air and destroys Sakura from a distance.


Did i mention that sakura can super jump,move way faster than gaara and can toss a house at him?? Why would katsuyu be needed..and gaara fought madara..why didn't he "go into the air and destroy him from a distance" lol


----------



## Bloo (Aug 26, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> Did i mention that sakura can super jump,move way faster than gaara and can toss a house at him?? Why would katsuyu be needed..and gaara fought madara..why didn't he "go into the air and destroy him from a distance" lol


Because Madara has ranged attacks like summoning meteors. Sakura has none.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 26, 2017)

Bloo said:


> Because Madara has ranged attacks like summoning meteors. Sakura has none.


Lol he wouldn't destoy madara from a distance even if he didn't use meteors..and quite frankly he didn't in the gokage fight lol..
Sakura does have a few ranged attacks i katsuyu and her acid,shockwaves...


----------



## Bloo (Aug 26, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> Lol he wouldn't destoy madara from a distance even if he didn't use meteors..and quite frankly he didn't in the gokage fight lol..
> Sakura does have a few ranged attacks i katsuyu and her acid,shockwaves...


I wasn't making the argument that he would beat Madara from a distance. Simply saying Madara is too tough for that strategy because he has an incredibly wide arsenal. Sakura doesn't.

Awesome! Which is why I said Katsuyu would be her only way of winning. Thank you for agreeing with my point.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 26, 2017)

Bloo said:


> I wasn't making the argument that he would beat Madara from a distance. Simply saying Madara is too tough for that strategy because he has an incredibly wide arsenal. Sakura doesn't.
> 
> Awesome! Which is why I said Katsuyu would be her only way of winning. Thank you for agreeing with my point.


But she does win! thank you for agreeing with my point too


----------



## Bloo (Aug 26, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> But she does win! thank you for agreeing with my point too


Mindset is in character. The only time Sakura summoned Katsuyu in a fight is when Kishimoto wanted all of team 7 to do the sannin summons. She isn't going to summon him.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 26, 2017)

Bloo said:


> Mindset is in character. The only time Sakura summoned Katsuyu in a fight is when Kishimoto wanted all of team 7 to do the sannin summons. She isn't going to summon him.


I have trouble believing you know sakura enough to know what she would and wouldn't do even when for some reason you think katsuyu is male lol.


----------



## Bloo (Aug 26, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> I have trouble believing you know sakura enough to know what she would and wouldn't do even when for some reason you think katsuyu is male lol.


Wow a typo totally shuts down my argument that she's only summoned her once to equal Naruto and Sasuke's summons. In no other situation did she summon Katsuyu, so why would she suddenly summon her now?


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 26, 2017)

Bloo said:


> Wow a typo totally shuts down my argument that she's only summoned her once to equal Naruto and Sasuke's summons. In no other situation did she summon Katsuyu, so why would she suddenly summon her now?


Which other situation are you talking of?? the next time she could have summoned katsuyu..was against kaguya and it was implied by kakshi that it wasn't possible in the dimensions kaguya took them when he was shocked at rinnesasuke being able to still summon there...and the fact that it was specifically listed as part of sakura's ninjutsu in the boruto databook,shows that its an actively used jutsu of hers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Aug 26, 2017)

Anyone who has Byakogou can summon Katsuyu since Katsuyu is linked to the Byakogou seal I think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 27, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Anyone who has Byakogou can summon Katsuyu since Katsuyu is linked to the Byakogou seal I think.


I think that was the final conception yes,but jiraiya and orochi wer suprised by tsunade's healing but not her summoning katsuyu..or were they? or could she have had byakugo without creation rebirth?...nah i doubt it its probably just a plothole one made to explain why sakura never summoned katsuyu inb4 byakugo activation.


----------



## Topace (Aug 27, 2017)

You actually believe Sakura is will win


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 27, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> I think that was the final conception yes,but jiraiya and orochi wer suprised by tsunade's healing but not her summoning katsuyu..or were they? or could she have had byakugo without creation rebirth?...nah i doubt it its probably just a plothole one made to explain why sakura never summoned katsuyu inb4 byakugo activation.



Well no I dont think they were surprised by the summoning at all especially since as soon as she started summoning they did as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## genii96 (Sep 22, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Arcana (Sep 23, 2017)

Gaara mid diff 

stay off the drugs kids


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 23, 2017)

Y'all want some good crack?

it'll have you on that Tyrone Biggums "Gaara<Sakura"


----------



## Topace (Sep 23, 2017)

Arcana said:


> Gaara mid diff
> 
> stay off the drugs kids


Stop trolling. 

Sakura speed blitz shin and dodged kaguya arm she’s top tier speedster.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 23, 2017)

Arcana said:


> Gaara mid diff
> 
> stay off the drugs kids


 You should take your own advice


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 23, 2017)

Ultrafragor said:


> Y'all want some good crack?
> 
> it'll have you on that Tyrone Biggums "Gaara<Sakura"


But hinata > gaara bcuz hamura chakra right..
Talk about tyrone biggums lmfao


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 23, 2017)

You guys can tease all you want lol.. but gaara will die


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 23, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> But hinata > gaara bcuz hamura chakra right..
> Talk about tyrone biggums lmfao



You're right. It was so obvious that only one of Kaguya's children was born with rikudo chakra and, separately, that Hagoromo had the ability to modulate Sasuke and Naruto's chakra types and chakra volumes but instead just decided to give them each half of his power and hoped that would be enough to seal Kaguya



Everything in this story makes complete and total sense and I'm just too dense to see it


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 23, 2017)

Ultrafragor said:


> You're right. It was so obvious that only one of Kaguya's children was born with rikudo chakra and, separately, that Hagoromo had the ability to modulate Sasuke and Naruto's chakra types and chakra volumes but instead just decided to give them each half of his power and hoped that would be enough to seal Kaguya
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in this story makes complete and total sense and I'm just too dense to see it


Look guys hinata does beat gaaraam dead


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 23, 2017)

Rikudo hinata (can't beat 2 puppets even while they are trying not to harm her)

Rikudo naruto and sasuke


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 23, 2017)

OT Once more: i can't even fathom what suddenly makes gaara any where near tsunade level not to talk of him being above her,and worse still her student..were was this gaara godliness when they fought madara? Madara was playing with the gokage and could survive getting damaged and yet gaara never got any attack or anything impressive?  and he's suddenly above tsunade,the most impressive of them??..or was it when the new gen gokage fought momo and kin? Was gaara spectacular there? Or did he not get shown up by kurotsuchi's single attack? But for some uknown reason he should mid diff sakura??what is that thing that makes him capable of handling the 3rd strongest konoha nin? doesn't eos choji nerg him?? Wow real comedy at its finest.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 23, 2017)

You posted a gif of her beating up puppets to show she can't beat puppets?







Guess you're fucked now cuzz Sakura was beating up puppets too. So, she must be trash as well, by your reasoning.









Okay, now shoot yourself in the other foot next.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 23, 2017)

Ultrafragor said:


> You posted a gif of her beating up puppets to show she can't beat puppets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is sad really.. she hit them and they were pushed back a little  but she never defeated them,they kept coming back..despite the two puppets going easy on her the damsel lol ..its nothing compared to sakura straight up mauling through puppets.
  Now listen,hinata is a great character she is likable,hot and naruto & boruto's mother/wife,but when it comes to combat,not that she is explicitly weak or anything but she is not explicitly strong either.. she is probably the weakest of her konoha peers..which is not a bad thing since they are all exceptional shinobi..
Team 7 is a no contest
Same for lee who blitzes her and choji who steps on her
Shino's too smart for her along with his various parasites,same with shikamaru,with his immobilizing techniques
Ino mind transfers/mind disruptes her(can't remember the exact name of the tech)
Ten ten and her rikudo weapons gg(i don't see hinata taking down a kakuzu mask or atleast not as easy)
Sai uses fuujin and raijin to step on her as well
and going to other villages its an unholy stomp..
Temari shreds her
Gaara is a no contest
Kankuro kills her with sasori alone
Darui,kurotsuchi,and chojuro are..well..kages who fought valiantly against momo and kin..hinata is a retired high chunin/house wife,and she might not do as well as even boruto,in the sense that she might trip over with the massive rasengan and kill herself.
Hinata just isn't top tier shinobi,but that doesn't make her short of worth since her byakugan still provides irreplaceable service and her gentle fist could be important when opponents need to be immobilized..
This is me being nice.
Now lets stop derailing the thread.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 23, 2017)

tl;dr


----------



## The_Conqueror (Sep 23, 2017)

Gaara buries her and seals her

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 23, 2017)

professor83 said:


> Gaara buries her and seals her


Is katsuyu on leave or..

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Topace (Sep 23, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> Is katsuyu on leave or..


EoS gaara was converting charka Into sand with ease and quickness by the time Sakura thinks to summon her gaara would have enough sand to seal katsuyu instantly and with magnet release to seal the deal.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 24, 2017)

Gaara pretty easily, all things considered.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## genii96 (Sep 24, 2017)

Gaara low diffs her. This should be obvious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 24, 2017)

Topace said:


> EoS gaara was converting charka Into sand with ease and quickness by the time Sakura thinks to summon her gaara would have enough sand to seal katsuyu instantly and with magnet release to seal the deal.


The sand he converted to chakra is nothing to katsuyu,and katsuyu only comes in when he tries to crush/seal sakura if he catches her that is,which i doubt. He is not sealing anything katsuyu can melt and divide and her acid which melts even stone in a heartbeat disposes of his hard earned sand nerg diff,sakura also gets rid of it with her ground punch,which would kill him in the process if he's not in the air already.


----------



## Topace (Sep 24, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> The sand he converted to chakra is nothing to katsuyu,and katsuyu only comes in when he tries to crush/seal sakura if he catches her that is,which i doubt. He is not sealing anything katsuyu can melt and divide and her acid which melts even stone in a heartbeat disposes of his hard earned sand nerg diff,sakura also gets rid of it with her ground punch,which would kill him in the process if he's not in the air already.


Her punch isn’t getting through his AD that’s a fact. He’s tank tougher and stronger opponents than her. Secondly gaara can our maneuver both katsuyu and Sakura katsuyu splitting would make gaara job much easer. Using wind release he could probably redirect her acid back at Sakura.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 24, 2017)

Topace said:


> Her punch isn’t getting through his AD that’s a fact. He’s tank tougher and stronger opponents than her. Secondly gaara can our maneuver both katsuyu and Sakura katsuyu splitting would make gaara job much easer. Using wind release he could probably redirect her acid back at Sakura.


Lmfao if sakura can bypass kaguya's immense durablity gaara's sand is cotton candy

Gaara? Outmaneuver sakura?? Not in this universe. You will tell me how he can maneuver better than tsunade who managed to execute an attack in sync with Ay and suprise attack madara where was gaara's fanfic speed then lol..not to talk of tge faster sakura..gaara gets blitzed..
yeah sure this is all while he is "outmaneuvering" sakura and katsuyu, easily sealing hundreds of katsuyu,and restraining/crushing sakura??,wow gaara is omnipotent now lol,the wank is def real..gaara can only do one of those at a time during which sakura's counters are still in place and she proceeds to turn him to paste


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 24, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> Lmfao if sakura can bypass kaguya's immense durablity gaara's sand is cotton candy



Why are you treating outliers like they're gospel? Kaguya has tanked punches from Steam enhanced SPSM Naruto and Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.

Sakura's striking isn't in league with those, she couldn't even budge Madara's weaker Limbo clone, but you honestly believe she can harm Kaguya?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## genii96 (Sep 25, 2017)

Mar55 said:


> Why are you treating outliers like they're gospel? Kaguya has tanked punches from Steam enhanced SPSM Naruto and Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> Sakura's striking isn't in league with those, she couldn't even budge Madara's weaker Limbo clone, but you honestly believe she can harm Kaguya?





Forget madara or kaguya,am adult sakura couldn't even kill shin with her hit,despite getting a clean shot at him

Yet he believes she is a kaguya buster, facepalm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 25, 2017)

Mar55 said:


> Why are you treating outliers like they're gospel? Kaguya has tanked punches from Steam enhanced SPSM Naruto and Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> Sakura's striking isn't in league with those, she couldn't even budge Madara's weaker Limbo clone, but you honestly believe she can harm Kaguya?


Ofcourse the good ol outlier excuse.bcuz well gaara wouldn't stand a chance if its not.
Well i don't give a darn unfortunately..the mechanics of sakura's punch,makes it more liable to damage kaguya(like she did) than sasuke,s PS punch.
And if you think poor gaara is safe because of your outlier shell,the fact that sakura was able to bust a modified kyuubi like cloak (you know,the one kusanagi couldn't scratch) still makes gaara's defence marshmellows.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 25, 2017)

genii96 said:


> Forget madara or kaguya,am adult sakura couldn't even kill shin with her hit,despite getting a clean shot at him
> 
> Yet he believes she is a kaguya buster, facepalm


You going around embarrasing yourself everywhere,am sure they wanted shin dead,thats why shin was fodderizing team 7,shin should be god level at least lol.
Even tho virtualy everyone knows that they weren't try to kill shin.
Facepalm


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 25, 2017)

Its rather simple the worst Naruto and Sasuke performances are outliers...the best Sakura performance was her against Kagura with Naruto tossing buffs and was a massive outlier in comparison to Sakura's standard performances. 

Unless you want to go back to your precious Light Novel that no one cares about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## genii96 (Sep 25, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> You going around embarrasing yourself everywhere,am sure they wanted shin dead,thats why shin was fodderizing team 7,shin should be god level at least lol.
> Even tho virtualy everyone knows that they weren't try to kill shin.
> Facepalm




You should really take your own advice and take off the sakura fan wank goggles

Now it's 'she didn't want to kill him'?
 By virtually everyone, you mean yourself right?



Hell, I bet you think sakura could beat EMS sasuke too


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 25, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> Ofcourse the good ol outlier excuse.bcuz well gaara wouldn't stand a chance if its not.
> Well i don't give a darn unfortunately..the mechanics of sakura's punch,makes it more liable to damage kaguya(like she did) than sasuke,s PS punch.
> And if you think poor gaara is safe because of your outlier shell,the fact that sakura was able to bust a modified kyuubi like cloak (you know,the one kusanagi couldn't scratch) still makes gaara's defence marshmellows.


You're confused. It's an outlier because it's far above standard for her, and she's never even come close to replicating that level of ability. Before or after, and as already noted, Kaguya has tanked far stronger than Sakura can dish out.

Gaara being safe or not doesn't really have much to do with it, I maintain that he wins with or without that feat in play. She's never closing the gap, since he can fly, and she's going to be literally swamped in sand.

I can understand, she finally started getting slightly respectable showings, so you want her to stay on top. That's fine, but looking at it objectively would show you how disagreeable that feat is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Sep 25, 2017)

Gaara with mid diffs.

Gaara reacted to V2 A4, Madara, Limbo Madara, Fused Momoshiki, Base Momoshiki,  Muu, A3, FKS Sasuke
And same gaara roughly able to keep up with guys like V2 A4, Minato, Kakashi, Naruto in the same battle. So Sakura cant blitz a shit. 

Gaara's sand can swallow entire village or can be a cushion zone for 2 meteor in a row. Or hold different multiple chunks of meteorites which are big as big buildings with ease. 

Gaara make Sakura swallow sands then pop these sands out of her with force which is could render her regen in big time. And buried under thousands tons of sand not a thing that can be shook off with Byakugo. 

Adult Gaara >> Adult Sakura > Tsunade <-> WA Gaara >Bos Gaara> WA Sakura

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 25, 2017)

Mar55 said:


> Gaara being safe or not doesn't really have much to do with it, I maintain that he wins with or without that feat in play. She's never closing the gap, since he can fly, and she's going to be literally swamped in sand.



Lol, I just imagined Sakura doing this:


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 25, 2017)

There's actually no way Sakura or Tsunade should be slower than anyone given that using CES with your legs is just using a really strong shunshin no jutsu.

Not that Kishi ever showed that, just pointing out another fumble in the manga's logic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Sep 25, 2017)

Ultrafragor said:


> Lol, I just imagined Sakura doing this:


Sakura can do that too but ı dont see any resemblence or usefullness with this scenario / battle honestly.


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 25, 2017)

Ultrafragor said:


> Lol, I just imagined Sakura doing this:


That would a great attempt, but Gaara is not only too reactive for that, he also could just grab her out of mid air.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 25, 2017)

Mar55 said:


> That would a great attempt, but Gaara is not only too reactive for that, he also could just grab her out of mid air.



If she really used all her hypothetical speed, he wouldn't catch her.

And, based on how CES works, it'd take a pretty thick sand shield to block her.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 25, 2017)

Ultrafragor said:


> If she really used all her hypothetical speed, he wouldn't catch her.


Not seeing why he wouldn't, he's caught faster things than something purely hypothetical. By actual feats, she doesn't get close to him.


Ultrafragor said:


> And, based on how CES works, it'd take a pretty thick sand shield to block her.


I didn't say he would block her, just flat out avoid her, since he has sustained flight and reactions more than up to par.


----------



## genii96 (Sep 25, 2017)

Whtlat hypothetical speed?
His sand has blocked far better than sakura,hell in the war arc it protected him and temari from those two meteors which sent shockwaves countries away when they hit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Sep 25, 2017)

Ultrafragor said:


> And, based on how CES works, it'd take a pretty thick sand shield to block her.



Gaara casually can do this w/o any vital serious effort. 

And ıf you curious about the destructive potential of each this building size meteorites



@Speedyamell Dude you're killing this all topic and messing with anyone who is not agree with you. Just stop that and stop flooding with messages dude.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## genii96 (Sep 25, 2017)

And that was gaara just 2 years after the war. Not even Adult one, I don't think people understand how much damage a meteor falling from the moon can cause

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Topace (Sep 25, 2017)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> Gaara casually can do this w/o any vital serious effort.
> 
> And ıf you curious about the destructive potential of each this building size meteorites
> 
> ...


Saving these!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 25, 2017)

Ultrafragor said:


> And, based on how CES works, it'd take a pretty thick sand shield to block her.


Nope based for CES works sand is worst enemy for Sakura - she uses chakra to pulverize and push objects with chakra not actually applying pure force to them. Sand already pulverized and pushing force can be negated by Gaara's sand control.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 25, 2017)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> Gaara casually can do this w/o any vital serious effort.
> 
> And ıf you curious about the destructive potential of each this building size meteorites
> 
> ...


Lol you're funny,the comets had varying sizes and force,gaara blocked the puniest ones..which paled compared to the others wich took dozens of 6 gate users and sasuke to get rid of,the ones gaara blocked is no different from the one ohnoki jinton'd and mei extinguished...konoha received the most potent for some reason
And i repeat size =/= potency,gaara could block large attacks like these eversince,but would still fell victim to the likes of legged susano's sword,and in one of the movies a rasengan...why? because it is concentrated at a point,him being able to block the meteors(in which more sand,than the one he'd use for defence was used,which is not suprising since he was actively controling the sand himself), same with sakura's punch and sasuke's ps.



genii96 said:


> Whtlat hypothetical speed?
> His sand has blocked far better than sakura,hell in the war arc it protected him and temari from those two meteors which sent shockwaves countries away when they hit


Where was this unbeatable defence when madara was ragdolling him??
And when he was so terribly wounded and had to be saved by tsunade??
Gaara's defence is below even ms sasuke's susano'o stop wanking his defence



Mar55 said:


> Not seeing why he wouldn't, he's caught faster things than something purely hypothetical. By actual feats, she doesn't get close to him.
> 
> I didn't say he would block her, just flat out avoid her, since he has sustained flight and reactions more than up to par.


Just curious tho,what faster things has he caught?


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 25, 2017)

Sakura oneshots Sunagakure and then backhands Gaara into a splatter of blood while he cries over his destroyed village.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Topace (Sep 25, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> Where was this unbeatable defence when madara was ragdolling him??
> And when he was so terribly wounded and had to be saved by tsunade??
> Gaara's defence is below even ms sasuke's susano'o stop wanking his defence

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## genii96 (Sep 26, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> Lol you're funny,the comets had varying sizes and force,gaara blocked the puniest ones..which paled compared to the others wich took dozens of 6 gate users and sasuke to get rid of,the ones gaara blocked is no different from the one ohnoki jinton'd and mei extinguished...konoha received the most potent for some reason
> And i repeat size =/= potency,gaara could block large attacks like these eversince,but would still fell victim to the likes of legged susano's sword,and in one of the movies a rasengan...why? because it is concentrated at a point,him being able to block the meteors(in which more sand,than the one he'd use for defence was used,which is not suprising since he was actively controling the sand himself), same with sakura's punch and sasuke's ps.





Are you blind? The meteorites in his post were all the same size, both the ones that hit suna and the ones that hit other locations in his post

Konoha having the biggest meteor fall on them does not give you any kind of point whatsoever.


Gaara already blocked 5 susanoo swords at once, and was only knocked down, if you think sakura's punch has greater impact than those meteors, you are dreaming





Speedyamell said:


> Where was this unbeatable defence when madara was ragdolling him??
> And when he was so terribly wounded and had to be saved by tsunade??
> Gaara's defence is below even ms sasuke's susano'o stop wanking his defence



Mentioning Sakura in the same breath as Madara is an insult to the uchiha. Not to mention this was war arc gaara to boot, not that it makes any difference,since sakura is fodder to madara


Adult gaara blocked attacks far above what sakura can only dream of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 26, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> Just curious tho,what faster things has he caught?


Read the manga, basically anyone or anything that Gaara fought has been faster than someone with zero impressive freed feats.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 26, 2017)

Mar55 said:


> Read the manga, basically anyone or anything that Gaara fought has been faster than someone with zero impressive freed feats.


And yet you can't provide the names of the faster people that he caught..don't worry i'll wait.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 26, 2017)

genii96 said:


> Are you blind? The meteorites in his post were all the same size, both the ones that hit suna and the ones that hit other locations in his post
> 
> Konoha having the biggest meteor fall on them does not give you any kind of point whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Being asked about blindness by the one who said sakura made contact when she obviously used shockwaves,who keeps on mentioning pillar when it was actually a roof? Hahaha
And i never said it was different from the ones from other villages when i said old ohnoki and mei blocked them as easily..konoha received the worst,which is where that gif that i was refering to came from

It does when its used to powerscale for the ones for the other villages

Kaguya can get smashed by those meteors but won't be damaged,but sakura did,which is the potency i refer to.
You're the dreamer sadly

Lol the performance of the gokage were as follows
Tsunade>onoki>raikage>mei>gaara
And sakura is above tsunade its not an insult to madara.

Defination of fodder,is gaara during the madara fight.

The sand he controls was always greater than his auto defence,he could always control large waves of sand,but his defence isn't as large as said waves,if you can tell me when gaara as used such amount(like the one he used on the comets,which you seem to think is the same as his defence)to defend him self from an attack,i will consider considering you

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 26, 2017)

....just no no no no that is a massive logic fail.

How the Gokage did as a team against Madara has no bearing on Sakura being stronger then Tsunade much less on any 1 v 1 against any of them at all. Nor do Sakura and Madara have anything in common ability wise or fighting style wise that would make for a viable comparison. 

In no way would Sakura beat Onoki or Raikage. Onoki can fly and has an ability that renders regeneration irrelevant. Raikage is far too fast for Sakura to lay a single hit on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 26, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> ....just no no no no that is a massive logic fail.
> 
> How the Gokage did as a team against Madara has no bearing on Sakura being stronger then Tsunade much less on any 1 v 1 against any of them at all. Nor do Sakura and Madara have anything in common ability wise or fighting style wise that would make for a viable comparison.
> 
> In no way would Sakura beat Onoki or Raikage. Onoki can fly and has an ability that renders regeneration irrelevant. Raikage is far too fast for Sakura to lay a single hit on.


They all had their moments,and tsunade impressed him most,and even with team work,she still did most of it,and still ended up saving all of them in the end..thats the fight that solidified tsunade as the superior of the gokage,and her place as a sannin for me..and we know sakura surpassed tsunade,so idg your point.


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 26, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> And yet you can't provide the names of the faster people that he caught..don't worry i'll wait.


Are you joking? Literally pick any character he's fought, they all have better displayed and implied speed than Sakura has ever shown.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 26, 2017)

Mar55 said:


> Are you joking? Literally pick any character he's fought, they all have better displayed and implied speed than Sakura has ever shown.


Why don't you just mention them if you are confident of whatever speed feat of gaara's involved lol...you brought it up after all


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 26, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> Why don't you just mention them if you are confident of whatever speed feat of gaara's involved lol...you brought it up after all


Actually, no I didn't. Someone else brought her "hypothetical speed", I noted that meant nothing in the way of actual feats.

She doesn't have a single impressive speed feat to her name, that isn't highly inconsistent. On the other hand, Gaara's sand has been all about speed since day 1.

For instance, casually catching multiple meteors, or blocking Amaterasu, or intercepting A's attack on Sasuke, or blocking Susano'o attacks. That's all before EOS and Boruto, during which he could defend the Kage from Fused Momo's attacks. 

Sakura outpacing his sand is unlikely and based on nothing really. Getting past them even more so.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 26, 2017)

Mar55 said:


> Actually, no I didn't. Someone else brought her "hypothetical speed", I noted that meant nothing in the way of actual feats.
> 
> She doesn't have a single impressive speed feat to her name, that isn't highly inconsistent. On the other hand, Gaara's sand has been all about speed since day 1.
> 
> ...


Why would she have good speed feats when you strip them from her? like,she has up to ten impressive reaction/speed feats and you dare use the term inconsistent?

Ah,just what i've been waiting for..
Whats fast about him intercepting comets?,the same ones that every body could react to,even hinata(w/o byakugan on) could look on as a comet fell down to the back of konoha,onoki with back ache and elderly mei were not even...wait wait what even made see this as an impressive feat speedwise?? how does this help gaara catch sakura?
Gaara's defence on the other hand was known for its speed atleast,but as i said amatarsu doesn't leave kaguya,chakra arms & lightning style attacks in the dust.so yes sakura more than capable of getting to gaara while his defence is premature,making it even easier to smash through..

I knew you had this in mind lol
A's movement speed is next level,but his combat speed is not,suigetsu also reacted to this with ease, and trying to use it as a feat for gaara makes him look boring.

Again,susano attacks are nothing to be super proud of really,danzo did..and again,no speed on the level of a pseudo jins's tails or attacks in general and kaguya's chakra arms.

How are they all before eos?? The unimpressive(in terms of speed) feat of catching meteors happened in the last?

And i would like a scan of him defending the gokage from that speed aclaimed momo's attack.

Actually sakura as a chance of outpacing gaara's defence(outpacing is attacks is not in question) based on more than one feat,and only denial blinds you from it,getting past it is even easier! Lol


----------



## Topace (Sep 26, 2017)

You would have had a better chance saying she would out pace his attack she is damn sure not out pacing his defense and thinking she can is pure foolishness. From CE to now kishi was dropping hints that gaara was the 3rd best after naruto and sasuke.


----------



## Mar55 (Sep 26, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> Why would she have good speed feats when you strip them from her? like,she has up to ten impressive reaction/speed feats and you dare use the term inconsistent?
> 
> Ah,just what i've been waiting for..
> Whats fast about him intercepting comets?,the same ones that every body could react to,even hinata(w/o byakugan on) could look on as a comet fell down to the back of konoha,onoki with back ache and elderly mei were not even...wait wait what even made see this as an impressive feat speedwise?? how does this help gaara catch sakura?
> ...


Sorry, I don't care about this anymore. I don't really feel like dealing with wank of being faster than chakra arms that were initially too fast for Naruto and Sasuke(though she was going to he caught anyway), or being magically stronger than things very clearly far stronger than her.

We can just leave it at agree to disagree.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 26, 2017)

Topace said:


> You would have had a better chance saying she would out pace his attack she is damn sure not out pacing his defense and thinking she can is pure foolishness. *From CE to now kishi was dropping hints that gaara was third best after naruto and sasuke From .*


Its nice to dream.
It has no basis whatsoever..atleast kishi *officially* confirmed that sakura caught up to kcm naruto & ems sasuke.
But as i said,its ok to dream

Ms sasuke was able to react to ay's attack point blank,(even if its not as impressive as his movement speed),ms perception ≥ gaara's defence,then we have sakura,straight up blitzing a dude with multiple ms...even if it was still done that she hit him,an exclamation sign of him noticing her at the last moment would have made it less of a feat but he didn't,in manga and anime,sakura should blitz gaara without too much problems,not that it matters since, she'd  bust through it anyway.

I think i had long responded to any means that gaara would survive by,since most are now going out of fact and into fanfic..anything more you say scroll up my older posts,tge counters will be there,i might not have time to reply anymore.
Since am closing on my thoughts..i'd like to reiterate friendship to members i might have offended @RahulPK04 @Mar55 @Topace @JiraiyaFlash ..we can't hate each other over fiction after all (even if we sure as hell can annoy each other)

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Sep 26, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> we can't hate each other over fiction after all (even if we sure as hell can annoy each other)


Nope no hatred between us. But you're just causing a rampage by your own dude  Chills ..  And ı appreciate your friendly attempt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## genii96 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Topace (Dec 13, 2017)

Nothing change he still butt fucks her.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Dec 13, 2017)

What attacks did Gaara wall with his sand shield? And are we certain that they were stronger than one of EoS Sakura’s strongest punches? Her base strength can indirectly knock down entire houses, and in the War Arc her chakra enhanced strength could injure Kaguya. 

By adulthood she can probably bust mountains and maybe even villages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Topace (Dec 13, 2017)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> What attacks did Gaara wall with his sand shield? And are we certain that they were stronger than one of EoS Sakura’s strongest punches? Her base strength can indirectly knock down entire houses, and in the War Arc her chakra enhanced strength could injure Kaguya.
> 
> By adulthood she can probably bust mountains and maybe even villages.


He blocked Fused momoshiki punches and blocked his elemental barrage. The same barrage the was casually level Konoha stadium and the surroundings.


----------



## genii96 (Jan 22, 2019)

Bump


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 22, 2019)

Edo Tensei


----------



## Kyu (Jan 22, 2019)

* 

Physical strength: *Momoshiki [fused] >> Kinshiki > Sakura

*Speed:* Momoshiki [fused] >> Kinshiki >>> Sakura

If we're taking Gaara restraining Momoshiki seriously how is Sakura evading or overpowering his sand w/o wanking the shit out of her?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jan 23, 2019)

Sakura wins. Better DC and comparable speeds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 23, 2019)

This thread is a cancerous shit. Seems like the OP had an opinion and just wants to spew venom at anyone who differs with it. If you are posting a vs debate thread have an open mind instead of having a fixed one. If you think Sakura will win then just say Sakura beats Gaara be off with it. No need for a vs thread where any differing opinions are disregarded. This is a disrespect to every poster who tried to have an argument here.

To any posters who oppose OP's views, don't waste your time. Your words are on deaf ears and your arguments have no value here.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 23, 2019)

PradyumnaR said:


> This thread is a cancerous shit. Seems like the OP had an opinion and just wants to spew venom at anyone who differs with it. If you are posting a vs debate thread have an open mind instead of having a fixed one. If you think Sakura will win then just say Sakura beats Gaara be off with it. No need for a vs thread where any differing opinions are disregarded. This is a disrespect to every poster who tried to have an argument here.
> 
> To any posters who oppose OP's views, don't waste your time. Your words are on deaf ears and your arguments have no value here.


This was made two years ago lol


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> This was made two years ago lol


I saw it now though. And since it is abck on page 1...there will be some more beating of the dead animal here.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 23, 2019)

PradyumnaR said:


> I saw it now though. And since it is abck on page 1...there will be some more beating of the dead animal here.


Because someone reading past threads commented. This thread was out before I was born. We have a bit more information to go on now.


----------



## Topace (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh this was so long ago . I was a novice back then.

To even think Sakura is on Gaara level is a reach at best. 

His sand reacted to Urashiki twice who was able to blitz blind toneri
block momoshiki twice and was able to restrict his movements( momoshiki kept up with RSM Naruto and Rinnegan sasuke, he also blitz the other kage)
he also protected the kage from momoshiki elemental barrage
his sand clone was able to fool urashiki bakuygan.
He has mastered Wind Release
He also has access to magnet release which increases his defensive power immensely and gets rid of his weaknesses.
Is able to turn solid stone into sand in an instant( I assume he could do it vice versa as well)
With little sand he was able to make a sand shield, sand clone, sand slash and then grind up enough sand to bring out desert hands within a min. 
 Mind you he fought Urashiki while heavily nerfed and then immediately fought momoshiki what beaten up from his fight with urashiki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 23, 2019)

Topace said:


> Oh this was so long ago . I was a novice back then.
> 
> To even think Sakura is on Gaara level is a reach at best.
> 
> ...


I felt pity for you my friend. While reading through.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Because someone reading past threads commented. This thread was out before I was born. We have a bit more information to go on now.


Hey don't blame me. I didn't bump this thread. Just read through it and felt it was goat shit and told what I felt.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 23, 2019)

PradyumnaR said:


> Hey don't blame me. I didn't bump this thread. Just read through it and felt it was goat shit and told what I felt.


Never said you did. I have slight grievances about this matchup


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Jan 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Never said you did. I have slight grievances about this matchup


Slight?


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Never said you did. I have slight grievances about this matchup


I have grievances about OP's Intention of the match up.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 23, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Slight?


Yah


PradyumnaR said:


> I have grievances about OP's Intention of the match up.


He was basically trying to see who was the third strongest.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Yah
> 
> He was basically trying to see who was the third strongest.


More like he had a fixed opinion and just said " lol nope" to anyone who differed from it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 23, 2019)

PradyumnaR said:


> More like he had a fixed opinion and just said " lol nope" to anyone who differed from it.


We Sakura fans can be very....difficult sometimes


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> We Sakura fans can be very....difficult sometimes


Every fanboy is hard to deal with...
But making debate thread and not having an open mind is something else. What's the point of a debate then? What's the point of a dialogue if the meaning of the thread is " yo I believe so and so... Deal with it."


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 23, 2019)

PradyumnaR said:


> Every fanboy is hard to deal with...
> But making debate thread and not having an open mind is something else. What's the point of a debate then? What's the point of a dialogue if the meaning of the thread is " yo I believe so and so... Deal with it."


Ehh you have a bit of a point. But I'm sure he has grown as a poster. Compared to two years ago.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Ehh you have a bit of a point. But I'm sure he has grown as a poster. Compared to two years ago.


Lmao nope... This thread reminds of the same dude. 


Speedyamell said:


> To be serious tho she deals with these quite easily. She leaps in front of the masters and punches the ground causing the biju to loose balance and shoot upwards instead while they also get ragdolled in the process


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 24, 2019)

PradyumnaR said:


> Lmao nope... This thread reminds of the same dude.


Well he didn't say punch the bijuu bombs and upsetting their balance would be the best way of not being disintegrated they probably wouldn't be ragdolled


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 24, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Well he didn't say punch the bijuu bombs and upsetting their balance would be the best way of not being disintegrated they probably wouldn't be ragdolled


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 24, 2019)

PradyumnaR said:


>


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 24, 2019)

PradyumnaR said:


> Every fanboy is hard to deal with...
> But making debate thread and not having an open mind is something else. What's the point of a debate then? What's the point of a dialogue if the meaning of the thread is " yo I believe so and so... Deal with it."


Dis man 
Everybody makes a thread even if they already have a winner in mind.
The point of the thread is to see the different opinions  on how that could be wrong.. And the people I argued against didn't make arguments that did that.

I appreciate your enthusiastic fanboyism going through my posts from a year ago.. Meanwhile I have receipts of you spewing trash and countering your own arguments just a few weeks ago


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 24, 2019)

Kyu said:


> *
> 
> Physical strength: *Momoshiki [fused] >> Kinshiki > Sakura
> 
> ...


To make use of this logic,


*Physical strength: *Sakura *weakened and in base, damages kaguya with a single punch.
Kaguya > momo >> gaara and his defenses

*Speed: *Sakura *weakened and in base, perceived and physically reacted fast enough to intercept a moving kaguya
Kaguya >> momo > gaara
If we're taking sakura reacting to and hurting kaguya seriously how is gaara outspeeding and walling her hits w/o wanking the shit out of him?



Topace said:


> Nothing change he still butt fucks her.


I'm pretty sure gaara's gay..


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 24, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> I'm pretty sure gaara's gay..


Or he just loves everyone it's written on his forehead I think.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 24, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> I appreciate your enthusiastic fanboyism going through my posts from a year ago.. Meanwhile I have receipts of you spewing trash and countering your own arguments just a few weeks ago



Lmao.. And the whole NBD has receipts of your failed threads of " Sakura in Naruto and Sasuke's situations" and shit like that. 
This thread itself is a sample of how you "debate" and "win". So please stop embarrassing yourself further. It's already hard enough to take someone who says Sakura Ragdolls bijuu by punching the ground seriously.


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 24, 2019)

PradyumnaR said:


> It's already hard enough to take someone who says Sakura Ragdolls bijuu by punching the ground seriously.


slightly lifting plates/slabs of earth is enough to shake the damn juubi and make it loose balance and misfire its BD and yet the far more inferior bijus will remain unfazed by sakura's more powerful attack 
I get tho. Sakura related feats are hard for you to take in.. Just take your time


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 24, 2019)

H


SakuraLover16 said:


> Or he just loves everyone it's written on his forehead I think.


Hmm.. He might rape her then


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 24, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> H
> 
> Hmm.. He might rape her then


Ohs..... Love not harm


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 24, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> slightly lifting plates/slabs of earth is enough to shake the damn juubi and make it loose balance and misfire its BD and yet the far more inferior bijus will remain unfazed by sakura's more powerful attack
> I get tho. Sakura related feats are hard for you to take in.. Just take your time



> Explicitly states Bujjuu get " Ragdolled" by her punching the earth.
> Now back tracks saying she'll make them miss.

Hilarious that even after how " well " your whole Sakura in Team 7 situations failed in such fashion it was painful even for me, someone you call a hater just because I dont agree with your outlandish fetish fueled nonsense like the example I mentioned above. In fact that was your whole gig in that campaign actually to call anyone who disagrees as haters.  And now here you are back pedaling on stuff you said days ago.

>Says Sakura feats are hard for me to take in.
> says shit like " Sakura intetcepts TBB's like KCM Naruto and Ragdolls them by punching the ground" and expects to be taken seriously.

Please. Give everyone ever a fucking break.


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 24, 2019)

PradyumnaR said:


> > Explicitly states Bujjuu get " Ragdolled" by her punching the earth.
> > Now back tracks saying she'll make them miss.
> 
> Hilarious that even after how " well " your whole Sakura in Team 7 situations failed in such fashion it was painful even for me, someone you call a hater just because I dont agree with your outlandish fetish fueled nonsense like the example I mentioned above. In fact that was your whole gig in that campaign actually to call anyone who disagrees as haters.  And now here you are back pedaling on stuff you said days ago.
> ...


*deep sigh
I'm not gonna keep going at this with you.. I'm tired
The juubi got thrown on its ass by a slab of earth

If you think the smaller bijus aren't going to get thrown around by sakura's much more destructive/powerful blast,

I don't know what to say to you
Bye.


----------



## Mr Akatsuki (Jan 24, 2019)

Does she has the speed feats to compete with Gaara's sand? Healing won't help while being burried either. I don't think Sakura is walk in the park but I'd place my money on the pale little redhead.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 24, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> *deep sigh
> I'm not gonna keep going at this with you.. I'm tired
> The juubi got thrown on its ass by a slab of earth
> 
> ...


Compares elite Earth Style user's jutsu to mad flailing woman punching earth. 
Lmao... What's so shocking here??? 
You don't know what to say???? 
You usually have nothing of substance and value to say anyways.


----------



## Topace (Jan 24, 2019)

Momoshiki is faster than kaguya tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 24, 2019)

Topace said:


> Momoshiki is faster than kaguya tho


But Sakura punched kaguya, not Momoshiki. So automatically kaguya is better,and it helps his argument.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 24, 2019)

Mr Akatsuki said:


> Does she has the speed feats to compete with Gaara's sand? Healing won't help while being burried either. I don't think Sakura is walk in the park but I'd place my money on the pale little redhead.


Her adult speed feats are really good she has about two with the seal she could have just one though.


PradyumnaR said:


> But Sakura punched kaguya, not Momoshiki. So automatically kaguya is better,and it helps his argument.


But by using god tier logic (which they use for Gaara) then it should help his argument.


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 25, 2019)

Topace said:


> Momoshiki is faster than kaguya tho


In which universe?
Kaguya was easily outspeeding rikudo naruto & sasuke severally
Momoshiki doesn't compare to her and you know it


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jan 25, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> In which universe?
> Kaguya was easily outspeeding rikudo naruto & sasuke severally
> Momoshiki doesn't compare to her and you know it


Fucking what? I guess according to you now, sakura can react to momoshiki, juudara, toneri and juubito easily since they were blitzed by naruto and he is slower than kaguya.

Accept she loses man, no need for this.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 25, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> guess according to you now, sakura can react to momoshiki, juudara, toneri and juubito easily since they were blitzed by naruto and he is slower than kaguya.


In theory, she should be able to react she has decent speed feats during the Shin fight. She also blitzed him before he and everyone else realized she was there.


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jan 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> In theory, she should be able to react she has decent speed feats during the Shin fight. She also blitzed him before he and everyone else realized she was there.


So shin is faster than momoshiki and juudara


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jan 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> In theory, she should be able to react she has decent speed feats during the Shin fight. She also blitzed him before he and everyone else realized she was there.


So shin is faster than momoshiki and juudara


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 25, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> So shin is faster than momoshiki and juudara


That's not the message I'm trying to put out. I'm saying she isn't slow and Gaara more or less has a reaction feat not a speed feat. The Shin fight shined a light on how capable Sakura is as an adult. She has decent speed and reaction feats that was all I was saying.


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 25, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> Fucking what? I guess according to you now, sakura can react to momoshiki, juudara, toneri and juubito easily since they were blitzed by naruto and he is slower than kaguya.
> 
> Accept she loses man, no need for this.


Accept what?
You literally said nothing meaningful?
I don't know what logic you speak of, but if sakura can mentally and physically to sb, to say she can't react to characters slower than said person is what is stupid and needs to stop


----------



## Mr Akatsuki (Jan 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Her adult speed feats are really good she has about two with the seal she could have just one though.
> 
> But by using god tier logic (which they use for Gaara) then it should help his argument.



I get your point but would you at this stage say Gaara or Sakura take this fight? They both have they strenghts and weaknesses.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 25, 2019)

Mr Akatsuki said:


> I get your point but would you at this stage say Gaara or Sakura take this fight? They both have they strenghts and weaknesses.


It honestly depends on whether Sakura gets to Gaara in time to punch him or if he can quickly overwhelm her and potentially Katsuyu. If Katsuyu gets her acid off which could bring down the effectiveness of his sand it could give Sakura the opening she needs. We need more Sakura feats to be sure of a decision but I believe Gaara has the edge.


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 26, 2019)

Mr Akatsuki said:


> I get your point but would you at this stage say Gaara or Sakura take this fight? They both have they strenghts and weaknesses.


You seem nice..

I agree they both have their strength & weaknesses.

But i for one do believe sakura is still ever so slightly above gaara.
As the people sakura was lumped in as being on par with even way back in the war, (bm naruto & ems sasuke) are people that i still see above even adult gaara..
and even if we use feats, sakura damaged kaguya while running on fumes so she should breach gaara's walls of sand.. She edges him out speedwise too as while he reacted to and restrained a momo that was shown to not be going at full speed, she reacted to, threw a punch & tagged a kaguya who even if also wasn't moving at full speed, can be confirmed to be moving at speeds pretty close to that as she was trying to save herself.. Sth sakura also did without full power..
Then there's katsuyu whose hundred of thousands of clones and ability to liquify, can give sakura environmental control and her acid being a "sticky" acid can also likely slow gaara's sand down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Topace (Jan 26, 2019)

It’s not realistic.

One gets beats up by shin

The other took on 2 otsutsuki back to back. They aren’t on the same level stop pushing that tired narrative.


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 27, 2019)

Topace said:


> It’s not realistic.
> 
> One gets beats up by shin
> 
> The other took on 2 otsutsuki back to back. They aren’t on the same level stop pushing that tired narrative.


Lol. You mean the same shin that was about to kill naruto & sasuke if sakura hadn't stepped in?
Yeah.. going toe to toe with him while holding back isn't impressive at all because he isn't otsusuki
But lasting more than a second against a momoshiki who was kidding around should automatically put gaara in another tier


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 27, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> It honestly depends on whether Sakura gets to Gaara in time to punch him or if he can quickly overwhelm her and potentially Katsuyu. If Katsuyu gets her acid off which could bring down the effectiveness of his sand it could give Sakura the opening she needs. We need more Sakura feats to be sure of a decision but I believe Gaara has the edge.



I mean then it becomes stall fest and location matters since Gaara can always make more sand by grinding it out.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 27, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> I mean then it becomes stall fest and location matters since Gaara can always make more sand by grinding it out.


I agree location would mean everything


----------

